# Hello Dog lovers!! Want some suggestions pls help



## Tisssamiller (Mar 5, 2020)

I am Tissa from Australia Suggest me some good websites to buy Dog food and other pet supplies in australiya.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you use Facebook check with the Canine Paradigm group. They founders are based in Australia


----------

